# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju skaļruņu konektorus (binding post)

## osscar

Tātad meklēju subjektus. Elfā un argusā neatradu. Vajag izolētos no korpusa, bet visur ir tikai parastie. It kā ebajā uzsūtīju izolētos (10 dolāri par 8 ) , kā bildē, bet nu ja 3 ned. gaidu...un nenāk.. ::  
Baigi dārgos negribas jo vajag 8 gab. - 4 melnus, 4 sarkanus.  pārējie ebayā ir padārgi....

Esošie plastmasnieki pa 1Ls salūza abiem ampiem (bilde)...kamēr ņēmos ar mērīšanu...izskatās tādi vienreizējie- nerekomendēju vairs tādus. 
Parastie (bez krāsainajām plastmasām)  pašam ir bet tad jāliek kaut kādas izolācijas šaibas no abām pusēm + uz vītnes caurulīte jāliek drošībai, un tas vairs nav smuki...
 Ja kādam tādi ir asortimentā - PM! kaut gan maz ticams....

----------


## Zigis

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-pair-TUBE-AMPLIFI ... .m14.l1262
Šitiem ir neslikta kvalitāte, protams caur Honkongas pastu jārēķinās 3 ned.
 Ja vajag veirāk, uzraksti viņiem uz meilu, var sarunāt mierīgi ārpus ebaja, varbūt pat lētak. Arjens ir ķīnā strādājošs holandietis, arī DIYers, uz vēstulēm atbild un pako pēdējā laikā gan viņa vietējā draudzene.

P.S. Pie vienas sūtīšanas iesaku iemēģināt T-ampa plati, var ņemt arī lētāko variantu, pēc tam modificēsi.

----------


## osscar

jā, šos arī skatījos, tikai nevarēju saprast kādi viņi dabā izskatās. Manējie arī laikam no HK brauc spriežot pēc cenas  ::  , kaut location bij UK. Ja jau saki 3 ned. Tad vēl jāpagaida.

paldies

----------


## Vinchi

Vari mēģināt šādus te CA125

Kāpēc neliec uzreiz profesionālos skaļruņu konektorus kā piemēram šo CAS002 vai arī nav tika lielas jaudas un tik daudz vietas?  ::

----------


## osscar

nē, plastmasniekiem kaut kā vairs nav ticības-kā arī cena 3 Ls par vienu.... Tie profesionālie ir gan lieli gan nesmuki, kā arī laikam nepraktiski. Tādi , kur var ieskrūvēt jebkuru skandas vadu ir praktiskāki.

----------


## Delfins

plastmasa nerulz audiotehnikā.. it īpaši konektoros...

----------


## Vinchi

Cik es skatos tev pašlaik laikam bija CM14R viņam tā plastmasa ir tāda cieta neelastiska. CA125 izskatās drusku labāks jo plastmasa ir biezāka un elastiskāka, principā labāk pašam rokās paturēt un riktīgi apskatīt. Protams priekš plastmasnieka cena drusku par augsta.

----------


## Athlons

> Tātad meklēju subjektus. Elfā un argusā neatradu. Vajag izolētos no korpusa, bet visur ir tikai parastie... kā bildē...


 ladgaliite.com nemeklēji?... savulaik tur tādus iepirku...
argusā uz vietas veicī skatījies, vai tikai online? man liekas, ka tur ir vairāk nekā tīmeklī var redzēt...

----------


## osscar

Latgalītē bija tikai neizolētie un tie paši bija tikai mazā skaitā..pat pāri nevarēja salasīt...  Argus man nav pa ceļam, bet kaut kad mēģināšu protams ieskriet...

----------


## Jon

Pirms pusotra gada iekš ITS Čakmarijas ielā iepirku plastmasas blokus (pa divām sarkanām un melnām klemmēm vienā rindā uz katra). Cenu neatceros, nebija liela. Uzstādīt varēja gan skrūvējot ārpusē, gan bāžot klemmes cauri korpusam no iekšpuses. Kontaktvirsma visai liela un ņēma pretī 4 sqmm kabeļus (resnākus nemēģināju). Tā kā neviens pastiprinātājs nav pie manis atgriezies, secinu ka nekas nav salūzis līdz šim.

----------


## Janis1279

Ormiksā ir šie : izolēti un  metāla. 
17155 Spaile 17155 Pieslēgs 8/6mm Gold sarkana 13 0.25 
  17156 Spaile 17156 Pieslēgs 8/6mm Gold melna 17 0.25 
bilde gan nav pielikta, bet domāju, ka tie paši ir īstie.
http://www.ormix.lv/index.php?sec=items&id=G0456
Laiku atpakaļ pirku savam subwoofer pastiprinātājam.
Ja nav grūti vari uzzvanīt viņiem : 67501655, Slava vai Andrejs

----------


## osscar

Atradu šodien latgalītē tos konektorus - bet nu kvalitāte ....4 salūza stiprāk pievelkot skrūves...kuras ir ar tukšu vidu !! šķībie rulzz  ::   ::  



Vienam aparātam nomainīju + otram atradu sudrabotus neizolētos savos krājumos un izmantoju starplikas no salauztajiem.




Pie reizes latgalītē parakājos lietotu slēdžu kastēs un nomainīju čipampa slēdzi (iepriekšējais salūza). Dizains ir vienkārši tīkams+ piemeklēju smuku uzgrieznīti , kā arī slēdzas viņš baigi viegli ja salīdzina ar standarta tumbleri. Nu baigais skaistulis  ::  Tādas lietas var tika latgalītē atrast. Pie reizes sapirkos vēl kaudzīti ar smukiem slēdžiem nākošajiem projektiņiem pa lētām naudām.


Paldies visiem par palīdzību!

----------


## osscar

Beidzot atceļoja mani konektori, izskatās ka vismaz šie ir ar pildītām skrūvēm, jo ir smagāki   ::   un maksāja lētāk ( o,5 Ls gab) , kā latgalītes brāķi.....vajadzēs kaut kad nomainīt ...

----------


## oxx

Nomainīju konektorus arī savam pastūzim uz šādiem: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/CA114R/bind...t---gold---red. Vēlāk iemetīšu bildes. Dārgi, bet pēc svara liekas, ka jābūt kvalitatīviem.   ::

----------

